# protección sobretensión



## fedeecon (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola


Estoy teniendo un problema con la protección de un circuito.

La protección consiste en un triac con un zener de la misma manera que figura en el artículo este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/proteccion-fuentes.htm, solo que ahí usa un tiristor. Usé un triac simplemente porque es lo que tengo.


El fusible es de 1A-F y el triac de 16A ( no debería pasarle absolutamente nada al triac).
El problema es que el triac tambien se quema.
Pensé en poner una resistencia de potencia, chica en valor, en serie con los terminales principales del triac pero esto requeriría una gran resistencia, casi inviable (si no me equivoco).
Probé con una inductancia de algunas vueltas con ferrite, pensando que puede ser que se genere un gran pico de corriente antes de quemar el fusible, pero sigue quemándose el triac.

No me doy cuenta donde estoy fallando.

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2011)

Es lo normal, un triac se quema mucho antes que un fusible.
La resistencia puede ser de una potencia relativamente pequeña ya que solo actuaría una fracción de segundo y no tendría tiempo de calentarse.


Para continua ese circuito me parece muy poco lógico, y para alterna totalmente ilógico, yo pondría un varistor y ya está, que para eso se hicieron.
En todo caso un triac o contacto en serie que abra un circuito, no veo la necesidad ni la ventaja a fundir un fusible que hay que reponer, corres el riesgo evidente de que el "listo" de turno se canse de cambiar fusibles y ponga uno de un montón de amperios con lo que solo ganarás que salte el magnetotérmico.

PD, recuerda que el circuito debe de tolerar la tensión de pico + la tolerancia del suministro.


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 7, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta.

La solución con el varistor ya fue probada y no me sirve debido al cambio gradual de la resistencia del mismo.
Yo necesito una llave que superada una tensión abra el circuito y debajo de esa tensión no pase nada. 

¿Porqué te parece ilógico el circuito? ¿No es ni mas ni menos que un crowbar?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2011)

Yo nunca he tenido problemas con los varistores, de hecho los recomendaría a cualquiera ya que se tragan bastantes transitorios y el circuito en general funciona mas estable siempre.
Supongo que al elegirlos consideraste el valor de pico (perdona que insista)

Será que estoy empezando, pero no había oído el palabro crowbar, eso si, al llevar un nombre en inglés ya parece mejor  . Ahora en serio a mi me parece una estupidez.
Ya te lo he dicho y ya lo has visto: rompes triacs, si un gracioso pone un fusible de 500A romperás algo mas y hay que ir a poner un fusible cada vez.
Yo pondría un relé bipolar que abra fase y neutro por sobretensión y para evitar problemas que no se rearme solo hasta pasado un tiempo de que la tensión vuelva a la normalidad.
De paso si te animas que también abra por baja tensión y le pones un log (la palabra registro mola menos) en el que grabes la fecha y hora de cada disparo y el valor de la tensión.

¿Que estás protegiendo y que problemas te dan las sobretensiones? ¿No sería mejor poner una fuente conmutada de calidad de esas que se lo tragan todo (CC y CA de 50 a 400V)?

No hay nada como la güiquipedia; he buscado crowbar y me he informado.
En continua puede tener sentido porque el SCR es muy rápido y hace de memoria hasta que salte el fusible. En alterna no le veo mucha lógica


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2011)

Fedeecon, te haria una pregunta, estas buscando proteger de sobretension en continua o alterna?, que voltaje no debe superar?, el circuito que posteaste si funciona, en lugar del fusible, puedes poner un relay del voltaje indicado y adecuar los contactos para que corte el sumnistro de voltaje; por otra parte, creo que uno no deberia ser tan pesimista al dar respuestas, pues este foro tengo entendido que esta para ayudar, si no conoce lo que es un Crow bar, me imagino que no se deben aventurar respuestas, y tampoco porque sea la palabra en ingles, ya sea algo bueno,  en continua, no puede utilizar Triac, saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2011)

Espero no haber molestado. Mi respuesta, como todas las que doy, es una opinión personal y a mi ese circuito sigue sin gustarme en continua y menos en alterna.
Evidentemente no es obligado seguir "mis doctos consejos", además para conseguir que funcione el circuito le hice la recomendación de la resistencia de no mucha potencia porque está poco tiempo funcionando.
Me he acordado de otro ejemplo de resistencia de potencia "inferior a la necesaria": los diferenciales llevan una resistencia que deriva parte de la corriente de una salida a la entrada contraria cuando se pulsa el botón de test, esa resistencia suele ser de unos 2W y no se quema en un uso normal porque el diferencial salta antes. Eso si, cuando el diferencial está averiado si que se queman si se mantiene el test pulsado. (bueno, así iban los diferenciales de hace tiempo no he desmontado ninguno de última "hornada")


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 7, 2011)

> El fusible es de 1A-F y el triac de 16A ( no debería pasarle absolutamente nada al triac).


No necesariamente. El fusible tarda x tiempo en fundirse, y durante ese tiempo, el triac o tiristor debe soportar la corriente de cortocircuito máxima que puede entregar la fuente. Si esta corriente supera los límites del dispositivo en x tiempo, se quema.

Sea como sea, es un dispositivo de protección extrema, y está pensado para "salvar" al equipo que está conectado a la fuente, no a la fuente en sí misma, ya que si la tensión se disparó, es probable que los componentes de potencia del regulador se han dañada. El costo del tiristor es ínfimo en relación a que se queme por ejemplo un equipo base de RF.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2011)

Coincido con Black tiger1954, esta diseñado o pensado para proteger el circuito alimentado, saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2011)

Tiene cierto sentido en continua; los componentes de la fuente pueden desvariar. Pero en alterna ¿Tanto fluctúa la red?.
En mi experiencia personal llevando el mantenimiento de unas 400 instalaciones a lo largo de unos 15 años, instalaciones en la vía pública con tiradas de cable de entre 300 y 2000m solo tuve dos o tres "destrucciones" por sobretensión y en todas ellas fue porque cayó un rayo prácticamente encima y creo que eso no se hubiese arreglado con un tiristor, ni un varistor  ni con nada.
Problemas por una excesiva caída de tensión eran mas comunes y esos los solucioné poniendo fuentes mejores como indiqué.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 7, 2011)

Una fuente regulada, por defecto, no varía la tensión de salida ante variaciones de la tensión de entrada. Este circuito está específicamente diseñado frente a fallas en el regulador.


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 8, 2011)

En mi caso necesito un crowbar para 33V porque en 40V las fuentes conmutadas dejan de regular y muere todo. Necesito una protección severa que abra el circuito hasta comprobar que la tensión volvió a sus valores normales. Además, los problemas que pueden existir en la alimentación de mi circuito no son transitorios, sino elevaciones de tensión que pueden durar un buen rato.


Voy a probar 2 cosas:
-Resistencia de potencia de 2W por ejemplo y 1ohm o 1,2ohm para limitar Icc o,
-Un disipador al tiristor que aunque sea poco el tiempo de Icc puede que ayude.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2011)

Me tiro más por la resistencia serie , el pico es instantáneo y el tiristor se quema antes de calentarse (afuera )


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2011)

¿Conocés al señor Varistor?
Google seguro que sí 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2011)

Fijate estos  ----> *SIDACTOR*

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

Este circuito lo usé en algunas fuentes de alimentación:

El valor de R5 hay que calcularlo en función del relé.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2011)

fedeecon dijo:


> En mi caso necesito un crowbar para 33V porque en 40V las fuentes conmutadas dejan de regular y muere todo. *Necesito una protección severa que abra el circuito hasta comprobar que la tensión volvió a sus valores normales*. Además, los problemas que pueden existir en la alimentación de mi circuito no son transitorios, sino elevaciones de tensión que pueden durar un buen rato.
> 
> 
> Voy a probar 2 cosas:
> ...



Si, ese circuito lo abre por los siglos de los siglos.
Pues que fuentes mas finolis que no soportan un cambio de 7V.
No entiendo muy bien, ¿tu circuito se alimenta a 33V AC y a 40V AC se quema?

Opinión personal:

Poner unas fuentes mas decentes (o menos indecentes según se mire), claro que no has dicho de cuantos W son, igual son para una barbaridad y eso es inviable económicamente.
Comprar un relé de tensión en la tienda de electricidad mas cercana
Hacer un circuito tipo trigger que controle un relé que alimente 'casi' todo, claro, este circuito se tiene que alimentar por algo que funione con mas rango. Si el relé es lento hacer ese circuito con un triac o dos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

Me parece que se están mezclando cosas. Por lo que entendí hasta ahora, el circuito en cuestión funciona con DC hasta un límite de digamos 32 volts. De 33 volts a 40 volts es más de un 20%, si a mi casa llega ese 20% más (por ejemplo de 220 a 266 volts), dudo que quede algo electrónico vivo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2011)

Eso es lo que yo no entiendo si los 33V son ac o cc, si son la entrada o la salida de las fuentes.
De cualquier modo las fuentes que yo empleaba admitían algo así como de 80 a 300V ac y cc como entrada y la salida era de 5V 6A, y tampoco eran un despropósito de caras. (de los valores no hagáis mucho caso que hablo de memoria pero era un rango de entrada muy grande)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

Scooter, lo que yo entiendo es esto: probó el circuito y el problema es que se quemaba el triac, no que no funcionara. Por ende, se trata de DC, en AC dudo que el circuito que probó funcione. Luego de esa alimentación que varía (no sé porqué, pero por ejemplo podría ser un generador eólico o cualquier otra "verdura" ) hay un/unos reguladores de DC que admiten hasta 32 volts (un poco menos que los 33 a los que quiere cortar). Hay diseños que contemplan un amplio rango de entrada, p.ej. en los monitores de PC, cargadores de pilas, etc., pero otros no. Si la fuente tiene un alto rendimiento, en general no admiten tanta variación.

PD: lo mio son todos supuestos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2011)

Pues que lo aclare porque mi bola de cristal está en el taller.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2011)

No queda muy claro lo de los 33 . . .


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 9, 2011)

Creo que se esta perdiendo tiempo, discutiendo, sobre algo que no esta muy explicado, el interesado, ni siquiera responde,ni da muestras de exponer bien su problema, saludos


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 10, 2011)

Como siempre pasa en los foros, no tarda mucho hasta que alguno contesta de mala manera.


El interesado (yo) trabaja, se le pasan rápido los días, y no pasaron mas de 3 dias desde su última respuesta... es mucho 3 dias??

.............................................................

Me sirvieron mucho las respuestas.
En mi circuito pasa lo siguiente: la alimentación nominal es de 24Vcc. El circuito contiene fuentes conmutadas que pasados los 40Vcc dejan de regular, dejando pasar la entrada a la salida en forma directa, quemando todo.
Mi idea es poner un crowbar a 33Vcc para que corte con un margen de seguridad que en este caso es de 7Vcc (40Vcc - 33Vcc).

De todas maneras ya probé el circuito que les mostré con una resistencia en serie de 5W y 1.2ohm y hasta ahora la protección funciona.

No se confundan con lo del triac, sé que en continua se usa un tiristor. Solo estoy haciendo pruebas y lo único que tengo a mano son triacs (despues de todo un triac son 2 tiristores en antiparalelo asique la prueba sirve).


Muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2011)

A riesgo de ser pesado yo primero buscaba otras fuentes y segundo ponía algo que abra el circuito, no que lo cortocircuite.


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 12, 2011)

Todas las respuestas sirven.
Cambiar las fuentes no puedo, pero voy a analizar algún circuito que abra.
La única condición que tengo es que tiene que ser un circuito chico y simple.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

Circuito chico y simple... ¿Y cuánto tiempo puede pasar entre la detección de la sobretensión y el corte? (1s, algunos ms, pocos µs) ¿Un relé corta suficientemente rápido?
¿Podés usar otra fuente de tensión? ¿Qué limitantes tenés en el diseño? (espacio, dinero, consumo...).

[Pensamiento al aire]
Un GTO puede servirte, quizá.
[/Pensamiento al aire]


Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2011)

Para los pulsos rápidos un varistor y además un trigger con un operacional que active un relé. Por supuesto el circuito de desconexión se alimenta aparte, con una fuente que si que sea tolerante a esas variaciones.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 12, 2011)

Como siempre pasa en los foros, no tarda mucho hasta que alguno contesta de mala manera.


El interesado (yo) trabaja, se le pasan rápido los días, y no pasaron mas de 3 dias desde su última respuesta... es mucho 3 dias??


El comentario, lo hice, porque se estaba generando una discusion, sin elementos adicionales de juicio, porque post anteriores te hice una pregunta y nunca la respondiste, y luego vinieron participaciones,sobre conjeturas, si lees mi participacion en este foro, te daras cuenta quien soy, no creas que por participar en esto,uno esta desocupado, tengo cerca de 40 años, trabajando en el rubro de la electronica y la radiodifusion, y mi aporte por minimo que sea, es con la mejor voluntad del mundo, en tratar, de acuerdo a mis modestos conocimientos, ayudar a quien solicita, lo minimo que deberias hacer es agradecer, por mi parte doy por concluida mi participacion en este post,saludos


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 13, 2011)

El corte debería ser rápido ---> 1 ms o menos (supongo, mas o menos).

Voy a estudiar la posibilidad del GTO y la del relé.

Los mas importante que tengo como limitante es el lugar, porque la placa ya está hecha y hay que agregarle la protección, entonces apenas puedo poner un relé y un transitor, o un tiristor, pero no integrados.

Gracias !


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2011)

fedeecon dijo:


> El corte debería ser rápido ---> 1 ms o menos (supongo, mas o menos).


Con 1ms o menos... vas complicado con relés: No abren suficientemente rápido salvo algunos pocos (pocos en serio) y caros (caros en serio).
Un relé de estado sólido podría andar en esa aplicación, pero no uno mecánico de los comunes, lo malo es que son caros los que trabajan en contínua.


fedeecon dijo:


> Voy a estudiar la posibilidad del GTO y la del relé.


GTO, me parece...


fedeecon dijo:


> Los mas importante que tengo como limitante es el lugar...apenas puedo poner un relé y un transitor, o un tiristor, pero no integrados.


Un relé es más grande que un integrado 

¿Tenés alguna fuente extra de tensión de unos 9-12V más que la salida? (o de donde se puedan obtener). Un MOSFET saturado puede ser una buena opción: Es rápido, soporta la corriente y es fácil de controlar para que corte, sólo necesitarías un transistorcito chico y unos pocos componentes pasivos.

Saludos


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 13, 2011)

Cacho


El problema con poner integrados es la conexión.
Con un tiristor o relé y algunos componentes pasivos lo puedo armar "en el aire", quiero decir, si uso un integrado tengo que hacer una plaquita para soldarlo ahí.

Tal vez podría probar con un mosfet de canal p, un zener y un npn de forma de que cuando el zener conduzca, excita al npn y éste corta al mosfet o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 13, 2011)

Más allá de todo lo que piense, para una corriente de 1A (que me parece que es la que está en juego), un Reed relé normalmente cerrado (si fuera más la corriente un relé común), un zener y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2011)

Ésto es lo que pedís ? Éste es para 12 V 


Ver el archivo adjunto Disyuntor12V.bmp

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2011)

hola, disculpen que me meta, lei todo el tema.
como bien mencionaron el circuito que colgaron con el tiristor funciona PERO ...... al colega que inicio este tema igual se le quema el triac.

y el asunto es la ICC , por que no es lo mismo hacer que un pobre triac o tiristor se ponga en corto cuando es alimentado desde una fuentecita de 3 amper o de 5 amper que si es alimentado desde un pedazo de fuente que es capaz de entrregar muchismios mas amper.
por lo que pone el que inicio este tema es esto.
ya con la R. limitadora la cosa se soluciono (el lo puso) .

para esots casos no esta mal una limitacion de este tipo , luego si quieren diseñar algo mejor denle , pero acaparen lo ya aprendido y es que en este caso la fuente que alimenta al asunto es una cosita seria, no es la fuentecita del taller.

a mi me paso y queme unos cuantos triacs......aunque.........aca usan un fuse de 1 amper, bastante chico, deberia.... pero no es seguridad .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ésto es lo que pedís ? Éste es para 12 V
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 55095
> ...


 
pulsador NC , no ?? 
la entrada es lenta (rele)(reparable esto ) , no tiene memoria (como el fuse quemado) y si hay corte de energia y vuelve en 40v pasan hasta que el rele actua.

*el que inicio esto que ponga que fuente es (entrada de energia), potencia y rango de fluctuaciones.*
*y caracteristicas de la fuente a proteger, esa que se quema con 40 v .*



fedeecon dijo:


> Cacho
> 
> 
> El problema con poner integrados es la conexión.
> ...


 
haaa.colega..........fiaca como yo con los impresos .................

aca esta lleno de fanaticos que les encantan



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate estos  ----> *SIDACTOR*
> 
> Saludos !


 
la con......... queres contagiar de sida a la placa vos ?????
estoy refrescandome con esta variedad de tiristores mutantes que ni sabia habia, como ese GTO o algo asi que pusieron , ........pero me huele que no son comunes de conseguir...o si ???

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

algo que te pusieron es acerca del fusible........eso es MUUYYY importante, que este escondido, que solo vos puedas cambiarlo, sabes por que ??
24v ..............R= 1,2 ohms
supongamos 35v >>>> max. icc = 35/1,2= 30 amper.
el triac 
35v........30 amper .......1000w la R.
si es un instante ok , sino 

yo probaria:
1 -- poner en corto una de esas R . a ver como se comporta los primeros 3 o 5 segundos .
2 -- ver hasta que tamaño de fusible salta rapido sin perturbar a la R. (el triac no es problema) .

por que si un guanaco como te dijeron cambia el fusible por "el que tiene a mano " ..............huuuuuuuuuuuuu.........va a haber humo 
de verdad.

sabias que hay fusibles con forma de R . ??
ni sabe la gilada que paso .


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 16, 2011)

Fernandob, uuuu muchas cosas...

A ver, el circuito que propuse al ppio (crowbar) funcionó con la R en serie. Le puse una R de 5W y ni se da cuenta (creo) de la corriente que pasa antes de que corte el fusible. Asique ese circuito funciona con los inconvenientes que todos remarcaron de que es irreversible.

Para el circuito que propuso DOSMETROS, esta muy bueno, tambien lo voy a probar teniendo en cuenta que como vos decís el pulsador sea NC.

El circuito que necesito proteger está alimentado con fuentes conmutadas que dejan de regular a los 40V.
Necesito cortar en 33V como para tener un margen de seguridad.

Las fuentes son lm2596: Vin: 7V a 40V, I de carga máxima 3A.
La alimentación es una batería de auto que me prende fuego todo si no lo corto antes.
El problema es cuando dicha bateria tiene algún problema y se va la tensión a cualquier lado.

No es fiaca el tema de poner integrados: yo tengo un circuito hecho, funcionando y le tengo que agregar la protección (en realidad mejorarla porque ya tiene). Me tengo que ajustar a lo que tengo, no le puedo poner todo lo que quiera.

El fusible esta escondido.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2011)

haa. ya me parecia, la fuente es baterias de auto .
y sobretension tendrias cuando el cargador se va de mambo, no ?? 
por que si no ... no .

y en ese caso la tension sube de a poco , no es algo brusco.
suele ocurrir si el cargador esta en corto y es de un valor de Vcc muy alto el circuito .

o se te ha dado otra situacion ????


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 16, 2011)

No tengo idea como es que se dan las fallas.

Sé que ha subido varias veces porque ya vinieron algunas placas quemadas.
Pero nunca ví si son transitorios, subidas bruscas o que.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2011)

como simple simple y mas simple:
este esquema.
un rele de 12vcc cierra con 7v , asi que si pongo un Dz de 24.. con 31v actuara el rele , pero mas que fija.
ya lo he probado.

pero claro, esto no tiene ni eso ni aquello:
proteccion del rele si queda com mas tension que la debida,oscilaciones de la entrada que haran tabletear al rele, etc.

como se arregla ??

ver fig. 2 .....pero el rele es de esos biestables que con un pulso activan y hace falta un pulso inverso para que cambien .

jaaaa. a mi tampoco me gusta laburar con las placas, asi que lo pense un rato y listo .
si aparece sobretension el rele se activa y al hacerlo no solo corta la alimentacion de la carga sino que tambien de si mismo .


----------



## fedeecon (Jun 17, 2011)

Gracias por la propuesta. Lo voy a tener en cuenta.

Voy a resumir las propuestas:
-Crowbar con resistencia chica (de potencia) en serie para limitar la corriente de cortocircuito en el tiristor: desventaja de romper el fusible y que no funciona hasta cambiarlo.
-Rele controlado de tal forma que abra cuando se supera la tensión normal: ventaja de volver a funcionar cuando retorna la tensión adecuada. El control del relé puede ir con zener y transistor o directamente con zener según los circuitos propuestos.
-Idem anterior pero en vez de rele, un fet (adecuado para la corriente normal del circuito).

Todo esto sería conveniente que vaya acompañado de un varistor para protección de transitorios (sino, en el caso del relé, ni se da cuenta que hubo transitorios).


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2011)

disculpa pero si queres analizarlo bien , no solo la cosa es de transitorios .
si pones un rele que se activa , por decir un valor con 33v y se desactiva con 29 v (asegurate la histeresis por que sino vas mal )  tenes ahi igual un problema.
y es que no sabes (vos lo dijiste) el tipo de falla, y si la falla son fluctuaciones mayores el rele se pondra a oscilar y la fuente recibira eso.

es por ello que frente al desconocimiento algo que corte y asi quede es interesante .
ya sea que corte por un fusible o por una memoria.

caso contrario si queres que proteja y no te jorobe (no tener que ir) tendras que complicarla "un poquitin mas aun " :
debe actuar en el tiempo que vos decidas , digamos 0,1 segundo por decir un valor , pero NO debe reponer apenas la tension se normalizo , sino que debe tener un retardo de 30 segundos a 2 minutos de tension estable antes de reponerse.

eso es algo mas razonable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2011)

¿ Y usar un triac en el primario (220Vca) con un opto y zener sensando el secundario que si se pasa lo corte ?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2011)

what primario ?? 

no viste que usa baterias como fuente de energia ?? 
vos fuiste a comprar pochoclos y te perdiste parte de la pelicula


----------

